# UML Klärung



## newproger (4. Jun 2022)

Ich habe eine Frage bzgl rot markierten Stellen, weil sie mir nicht ganz klar sind. 
Diese Aufgabestellung ist wie folgt:



> *Materialwirtschaft
> 
> Problembeschreibung*:
> - Modellierung einer Materialwirtschaft für ein chargenorientiertes Informationssystem
> ...



Sollte es nicht so sein, dass mehrere Materialien zu einer Charge gehören?
Warum gibt es die Beziehung Material * * Standort? sollte es nicht sein 1:1?
Und letztens, die die Beziehung zwischen eine Palette und Gebinde ist mir auch fraglich, warum komposition und nicht aggregation?

Ich wäre Dankbar für jede Antwort


----------



## KonradN (4. Jun 2022)

Also generell ist das eine Frage, was die fachlichen Anforderungen sind. Und das kann man halt so sehen, wie man will.

Material scheint etwas zu sein, das hergestellt wird. Es ist also eine Art von Produkt. Und eine Charge ist dann natürlich eine Charge dieses Produktes und damit bezieht sich eine Charge genau auf ein Material. Von einem Material können aber natürlich mehrere Chargen hergestellt werden.

Konkret könnte Material also eine Aspirin Tablette sein. Dann werden diese hergestellt. Und zwar immer in Chargen, d.h. es wird ein Prozess gestartet und gleich eine bestimmte Menge Tabletten erstellt, also Zutaten sozusagen gemischt oder so... Dann ist aber eine Chargennummer genau die Herstellung einer Charge von einem Material. Wenn die Firma nun neben Aspirin Tabletten auch noch andere Tabletten erstellt: Diese haben dann alle eine andere Chargennummer!

Und die hergestellten Tabletten können auf mehrere Standorte verteilt werden. Die Aspirin Tabletten werden also nicht nur in Berlin hergestellt sondern auch in Tokio, Amsterdam und natürlich auch in den Werken (Standorten) von New York und San Franzisko

Sowas kann man aufbauen. Es ist eine mögliche Option. Aber wie gesagt: So eine Aufgabe gibt einfach irgendwas vor und wie da die genaue Logik erläutert wird, ist erst einmal nebensächlich.


----------



## newproger (6. Jun 2022)

KonradN hat gesagt.:


> Also generell ist das eine Frage, was die fachlichen Anforderungen sind. Und das kann man halt so sehen, wie man will.
> 
> Material scheint etwas zu sein, das hergestellt wird. Es ist also eine Art von Produkt. Und eine Charge ist dann natürlich eine Charge dieses Produktes und damit bezieht sich eine Charge genau auf ein Material. Von einem Material können aber natürlich mehrere Chargen hergestellt werden.
> 
> ...


Danke für die Antwort. Es geht mehr um die Prüfung. Dort darf man leider nicht "interpretieren"


----------



## KonradN (6. Jun 2022)

newproger hat gesagt.:


> Danke für die Antwort. Es geht mehr um die Prüfung. Dort darf man leider nicht "interpretieren"


Ja, daher ist die Frage, wieso Du das vorgegebene UML Diagramm bezüglich des Sinns hinterfragst.

Das ist - wie du hoffentlich selbst erkannt hast - schlicht unsinnig.

Es gibt ein UML Diagram, das gibt etwas vor. Und das sind dann 1:n bzw. n:m Beziehungen zwischen Entities. Und das setzt Du dann im Rahmen der Klausur genau so um.


----------



## newproger (13. Jul 2022)

Ich hätte noch eine Frage zu dieser Augabe und meiner Lösung, ob es so OK ist, danke!



*Lösung

*


----------



## temi (13. Jul 2022)

Vom Kunden sind Name und Adresse*n* zu speichern.

EDIT: Ist etwas unklar beschrieben. Kann man unterschiedlich interpretieren...


----------



## mihe7 (13. Jul 2022)

Mal kurz überflogen, so ganz passt das m. E. noch nicht: anhand eines VideoExemplar-Objekts (nenbei, Tippfehler im Klassennamen) kann nicht ermittelt werden, ob eine DVD oder eine BlueRay ausgeliehen wurde, was sich aber auf den Preis auswirken soll.


----------



## newproger (13. Jul 2022)

Ich verssuche zuerst software dazu schreiben und schaue wie weit ich von dem Diagram landen werde und ob alle Anforderungen erfüllt werden.

Das Problem ist, dass der Prof unbedingt analysepattern dort haben möchte.








						What is an analysis pattern? - microTOOL Knowledge Base
					

Analysis patterns are templates to solve domain problems. They represent models in the form of class diagrams. What does this mean, exactly?




					www.microtool.de


----------



## newproger (14. Jul 2022)

Ich habe es versucht zu kodieren und ist so in etwa entstanden, ich habe keine Ahnung, ob es was Wert ist. Ich bin gespannt auf Eure Meinung.


----------

